# Seite mit vielen Bildern



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

Moin

Ich möchte einfach eine Seite machen auf der segr viele bilder drauf sind. wenn ich nunu mit der Maus über das Bild fahre soll  das bild etwas größer angezeig werden. Aber die position der anderen Bildern nicht verändern also sozusagen ein neues kleines fenter aufgehen indem mein bild ist. also ich meine kein neues browser fenster ondern eben so ein jave teil. ich kenn mich da nicht so aus :-(

ich hab grad nochmal gesucht und glaube so was ähnliches gefunden eben nur mit einem link und ich hätte das ganze gerne wenn ich über ein bild fahre


```
<html>

<head>
<title>Meine Homepage</title>
<style type="text/css">

a.info span
{display: none;}

a.info:hover span
{display:block;
position:absolute;
top:2em;
left:2em;}

</style>
<h5>Thema XY</h5>
<a class="info" href="#">Beim Drüberfahren erschein ein Bild<span>
<img src="meinBild.jpg" width="250" height="200" border="0" alt="Bild"></span></a>

</html>
```



Danke schonmal


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Moin,


Darter hat gesagt.:


> ich hab grad nochmal gesucht und glaube so was ähnliches gefunden eben nur mit einem link und ich hätte das ganze gerne wenn ich über ein bild fahre
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Dann ersetze in dem Code die Linkbeschreibung "_Beim Drüberfahren erschein ein Bild_" durch ein <img>-Element:


```
<a class="info" href="#"><img src="meinBild_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild"><span>
<img src="meinBild.jpg" width="250" height="200" border="0" alt="Bild"></span></a>
```


```
a.info img {
    border:none;
}
a.info span {
    display:none;
}
a.info:hover span {
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
```

Ansonsten hast du auch die Möglichkeit, das Markup auf eine andere Weise auszuzeichnen, falls du keinen Link nutzen möchtest:


```
<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="meinBild_1_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 1"><span><img src="meinBild_1.jpg" width="250" height="200" border="0" alt="Bild 1"></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_2_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 2"><span><img src="meinBild_2.jpg" width="250" height="200" border="0" alt="Bild 2"></span></li>
</ul>
```


```
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

hmm thx die erste lösung funktioniert aber bei der zweiten bekomme ich keine reagion ;-(


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Dann hast du es entweder im veralteten IE6 versucht, der die :hover-Pseudoklasse ausschließlich für das <a>-Element interpretiert, oder dein HTML-Dokument, wie in deinem eingangs gezeigten Code, ohne Doctype-Deklaration versehen, womit alle Browser in den "Quirks Mode" schalten, und der IE7 u. IE8 sich in diesem Darstellungsmodus wie der IE6 verhalten, obwohl sie es im standardkonformen Modus besser können. 

In allen übrigen Browsern funktioniert die zweite Methode unabhängig vom Darstellungsmodus einwandfrei, und mit diesem Code auch in der IE-Familie:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>
<body>

<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="meinBild_1_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 1" /><span><img src="meinBild_1.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 1" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_2_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 2" /><span><img src="meinBild_2.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 2" /></span></li>
</ul>

</body>
</html>
```

Quelle des eingebundenen Scripts für IE6: http://code.google.com/p/ie7-js/

Und achte doch bitte auf unsere Netiquette bzgl. der erwünschten Groß- und Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

Naja jetzt kommt das Bild in groß nur leider kommt es auch dann, wenn ich mit der Maus viel weiter rechts von meinem Bild bin bzw. es kommt über die koplette beite der Seite..


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Formatier das <ul>-Element zusätzlich mit float:left, damit es sich, für ein "Block-Element" typisch, nicht über die komplette Breite seines Anzeigebereichs ausstreckt, sondern sich die Breite aus seinem Inhalt, hier den erstgenannten <img>-Elementen, ergibt.

Je nach Konstellation des vollständigen Seitenlayouts ist anschliessend die clear:left-Regel vonnöten, um den rechtsseitigen Umfluß des Elements abzubrechen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

Ok das geht. Aber was ist nun, wenn ich mehrere Bilder hintereinander setzen will.
Wie mein Titel ja eig. schon sagt möchte ich eine Seite machen auf der nun Bilder sind also bild an Bild, und wenn ich eben über die Bilder fahre sollen diese, wie es ja oben schon klappt, nochmal in Größ erscheinen.


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Hintereinander...


Interpretation:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
    float:left;
}
.gallery li {
    display:inline;
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>
<body>

<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="meinBild_1_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 1" /><span><img src="meinBild_1.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 1" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_2_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 2" /><span><img src="meinBild_2.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 2" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_3_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 3" /><span><img src="meinBild_3.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 3" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_4_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 4" /><span><img src="meinBild_4.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 4" /></span></li>
</ul>

</body>
</html>
```

Interpretation:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
    float:left;
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>
<body>

<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="meinBild_1_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 1" /><span><img src="meinBild_1.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 1" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_2_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 2" /><span><img src="meinBild_2.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 2" /></span></li>
</ul>
<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="meinBild_3_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 3" /><span><img src="meinBild_3.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 3" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="meinBild_4_thumb.jpg" alt="Bild 4" /><span><img src="meinBild_4.jpg" width="250" height="200"  alt="Bild 4" /></span></li>
</ul>

</body>
</html>
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

Gut thx das geht schonmal. Nur jetzt zeigt es ja das vergrößerte Bild immer links an. Kann man da auch was machen, dass es das vergrößerte Bild immer ein stück weiter recht von dem kleinen Bild  oder etwas darunter anzeigt?


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass wir hier  von meiner ersten Interpretation reden 


```
.gallery li {
    display:inline;
    position:relative; /* absolute Positionsangaben verhalten sich darin relativ, beziehen sich auf dieses Element, und nicht auf <body>  */
}
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

hmm wenn ich die position in relative verändere zeigt es das große Bild auch immer an der selben position an nur mit der Veränderung, dass die anderen kleinen Bilder nach unten rutschen und das sollte ja überhaut nicht sein. Die kleinen BIlder sollen alle immer an der Position bleiben an der ich das will.

EDit: ah sorry hab was falsch gemacht so geht es jetzt thx


EDIT2: Aber wie bekomme ich es nun hin auch Bilder darunter zu setzen. wie gesagt die Seie soll einfach voll mit Bildern werden Bukd an Bild.


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Bei mir verutscht hier nichts nach unten, wenn eines der großen Bilder angezeigt wird.

Es sei denn, das <span> ist relativ positioniert 

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Darter hat gesagt.:


> EDIT2: Aber wie bekomme ich es nun hin auch Bilder darunter zu setzen. wie gesagt die Seie soll einfach voll mit Bildern werden Bukd an Bild.


Dann stock mal die Galerie etwas auf, damit du auch in den vollen Genuß kommst 


```
<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
</ul>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

ah klasse . Aber eins passt ja noch nicht. Die vergrößerten Bilder werden im Hintergrund also unter den kleien Bildern angezeigt, dass soll ja nicht so ein ;-)


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Nachlesen und selbständiges Umsetzen steigert bekanntermaßen den Lerneffekt  

z-index (Schichtposition bei Überlappung)

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

hmm tut mir leid aber ich bekomms nicht hin. Habs probiert aber funtz einfach nicht.


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht denn dein Versuch konkret aus?

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

so hab ichs versucht



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
    float:left;
}
.gallery li {
    display:inline;
    position: relative;
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    z-index:1;
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>
<body>



<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="100" height="100" alt="" /> <div style="z-index:1"><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li></div>


</ul>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Darter hat gesagt.:


> so hab ichs versucht
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


1 ist k1 ;-)



Spoiler



Eins ist keins - darf's denn auch ein bisschen mehr sein?



mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

wie was wo was 1 ist k1


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Hmm... wenn du mit meinem kleinen  erfrischenden Zahlen-/Wortspiel  nichts anzufangen weißt, nutze doch einfach den "Spoiler", der dir das Rätsel auflöst :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

den spoiler kann ich leider nicht öffnen :-(


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Gibt's auch was, das du kannst? :suspekt:



			
				spoiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eins ist keins - darf's denn auch ein bisschen mehr sein?



Einfach mit der Maus die Zeilen unterhalb von "*Achtung Spoiler:*" markieren 

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

aber rein nach meiner logig wie ich es aufstellen wollte würde funktionieren oder?


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Nicht ganz, ansonsten würden wir uns die letzten elf Beiträge nicht damit beschäftigen ;-)

Aus meinem empfohlenen Kapitel mit seinem angehängten Praxis-Beispiel http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeige/z_index.htm kannst du die funktionstüchtige Logik für die Schichtpositionierung entnehmen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

ich habs versucht komm aber auf keine Lösung :-(


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Tatsächlich?

Dann solltest du allmählich den Browser beim Namen nennen, der dich vor solch unlösbare Aufgaben stellt, denn bei mir reicht es in allen gängigen aktuellen Browserversionen vollkommen aus, wenn ich den z-index-Wert auf "2" erhöhe.

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

ich hab das ganze versucht auf 2 zu setzen hab aber kein unterschied feststelllen können.

ich benutze ja einen editor um die codes zu schreiben, muss ich den als .hmtl oder wie muss ich den abspeichern


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Darter hat gesagt.:


> ich hab das ganze versucht auf 2 zu setzen hab aber kein unterschied feststelllen können.
> 
> ich benutze ja einen editor um die codes zu schreiben, muss ich den als .hmtl oder wie muss ich den abspeichern



Erstmal gibt's hier für dich zur späten Stunde zum Auffrischen die Erinnerung an unsere Netiquette 


> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:




Selbstverständlich wird die Datei als *.htm, *.html, oder meinetwegen auch als *.php gespeichert 

Oder mit welchem Dateiformat hast du die ganze Zeit versucht, diese "Seite mit vielen Bildern" im Webbrowser zu betrachten? :suspekt:

Da du auf meine Antwort auch nicht näher eingegangen bist, gibt's von meiner Seite zu diesem ausufernden Thema nun auch nichts mehr zu sagen.



			
				Trappattoni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Isch habbe fertisch!



mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

Ja tut mir ja leid aber ich bin doch drauf eingegangen und habs probiert. das Problem war bei meinem Editor war eine Vorschau dabei die das nicht richtig anzeigen konnte sorry.



```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
    float:left;
}
.gallery li {
    display:inline;
    position: relative;
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    z-index:2;
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>



<div style="position:fixed; top:45px; left:200px; width:1200px; height:2000px ">

<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>


<ul>
</div>
</body>

</html>
```

So hab ich es jetzt gemacht und es läuft supi. Nur ich hab die bilder jetzt extrem klein gemacht, was sie auch sein sollen und da passt dass wieder was nicht, da ein großer Abstand zwischen den einzellnen Bildern entsteht.


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

```
.gallery li {
    float:left;
    position:relative;
}
```

Wenn dennoch ein geringer Abstand zwischen den Bildern erwünscht ist, hilft dir hier die margin-Eigenschaft weiter.

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

OK der abstand nach rechts zu den bildern passt. Nur wenn es dann in die zweite Zeile geht hab ich da einen viel zu groén Abstand.
Ich habe da mit dem  margin probiert. Nach rechts passts ja aber wieso nicht na unten?





```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {
    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
    float:left;
}
.gallery li {
    float:left;
    position: relative;
    margin: 0;

}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    z-index:2;
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>



<div style="position:fixed; top:45px; left:200px; width:1200px; height:2000px ">

<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>



<ul>
</div>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Was hälst du hier von der  height:5px-Deklaration für die <li>-Elemente?

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

ok klasse thx. Gibt es ein befehl für <ul class="gallery">, um das ganze mittig auszurichten?


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Centering Float Left Menus

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

OK das müsste dann wohl mit align:center umsetztbar sein oder?


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2010)

Nö.

Werf mal einen Blick in den Seitenquelltext, und studier das CSS für die zweite Variante *#menu2* "_a centered floated left menu (unknown width)_".

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (11. Februar 2010)

du wirst wohl den Teil hier meinen. Hab alles ausprobiert hat aber nix gefuntzt.




```
#menu2 {
  padding:0; 
  margin:0 auto; 
  list-style-type:none;
  float:left;
  position:relative; 
  left:50%;
  }
#menu2 li {
  float:left; position:relative; right:50%;
  }
#menu2 a {
  width:auto;
  display:block;
  padding:4px 16px;
  color:#fff; 
  background:#08c; 
  border:1px solid #fff; 
  text-decoration:none;
  }
#menu2 a:hover {
  color:#000; 
  background:#d4d4d4;
  }
```


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2010)

Darter hat gesagt.:


> Hab alles ausprobiert hat aber nix gefuntzt.


Jo, diese Aussage bin ich ja mittlerweile von dir gewöhnt.

Bei mir funktioniert's einwandfrei, solange nur eine  Zeile mit Bildern existiert, deren Anzahl die Breite des Viewports unterschreitet.

Sobald darin die erste Zeile voll ist, und die Bilder in der zweiten Zeile fortgesetzt werden, gibt's hier für die rechtsseitig zu umfließenden <li>-Elemente (float:left-Regel)  nichts mehr zum horizontalen Zentrieren.

Wenn also die darauffolgende Zeile mit weniger Bildern horizontal zentriert werden soll, müsstest du hier wieder auf display:inline für die <li>-Elemente umsteigen, die float:left-Regel für das <ul>-Element gänzlich entfernen, und das umschliessende <div> mit text-align:center formatieren.

Die so zurückkehrenden Abstände zwischen den Bildern lassen sich dann nur vermeiden, wenn die <li>-Elemente im HTML-Code ohne Absätze und Leerzeichen in einer einzigen Zeile notiert werden, damit die Browser diese sogenannten "Whitespaces" zwischen den Inline-Elementen nicht interpretieren, und sie als Lücke im Textfluß darstellen - also in dieser Form:


```
<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li><li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
<ul>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (12. Februar 2010)

Nagut ich hab das ganze jetzt so probiert. Und die ganzen Bilder werden nun alles untereinander angezeigt.





```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<meta name="author" content="Maik" />
<meta name="date" content="2010-02-11" />

<title>tutorials.de | Demo Darter</title>

<style type="text/css">
/* <![CDATA[ */
.gallery {

    margin:0;
    padding:0;
    list-style:none;
    left:50%;
    position:relative;

}
.gallery li {
    position: relative;
    margin: 0;
    height:5px;
    display:inline
    float:left
}
.gallery li span {
    display:none;
}
.gallery li:hover span {
    z-index:2;
    display:block;
    position:absolute;
    top:2em;
    left:2em;
}
/* ]]> */
</style>

<!-- Für IE6 -->
<!--[if lt IE 7]>
<script src="http://ie7-js.googlecode.com/svn/version/2.0(beta3)/IE7.js"></script>
<![endif]-->
<!-- Ende für IE6 -->

</head>


<div text-align:center>

<ul class="gallery">
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
        <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>
    <li><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" width="5" height="5" alt="" /><span><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/customprofilepics/profilepic31374_2.gif" alt="" /></span></li>

<ul>

</div>

</body>

</html>
```


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2010)

Das Kapitel 4.1.8 Deklarationen und Eigenschaften beantwortet dir die Frage, warum die Listeneinträge nun nicht mehr horizontal ausgerichtet werden.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2010)

"_Doppelt hält besser_" ist hier die falsche Maxime:


Darter hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
> <head>
> ...



Und mit dieser unvollständigen Syntax wirst du dein Wunschergebnis nicht erzielen:


Darter hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <div text-align:center>
> ```




Es gibt noch viel zu lernen...

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (12. Februar 2010)

Ach sorry hab das nur doppelt gepostet, hab das natürlich nur einmal drinne sorry ;-)


----------



## Darter (13. Februar 2010)

Ich komm damit nicht klar. Kannst du mir nicht eine funtionstüchtige Lösung hier reinstellen ich wäre dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen, und du solltest dich entweder mit der Formatierungssprache eingehender auseinandersetzen, oder dir ein anderes Betätigungsfeld suchen, denn alles, was du für die funktionstüchtige Version benötigst, findest du hier in diesem Thema vor, das allmählich zur "Never Ending Story" mutiert.

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (13. Februar 2010)

SO habs mir nochmal genau angeschaut und jetzt soweit hinbekomme. Nun noch eine Frage, kann ich die Höhe und Breite der Bilder Varabel setzte? Also ich keine oben ein Variable setzten, damit sich bei alle Bildern die Größe verändert. Ist sowas in HTML überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2010)

Aha, geht doch 

Wenn im <img>-Element die Attribute width und height nicht enthalten sind, sind die einzelnen Bilddimensionen zueinander auch variabel.

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (13. Februar 2010)

Nein. Die Bilder sollen alle gleich groß werden nur die Größe wird sich immer wieder verändern müssen. Nun ist es ja umständlich immer wieder im einzellenen <img> die größe ändern geht das auch anders.

Und ich hab mal so gegoogelt und bin auf eine Seite gestoßen http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/ meine soll so ähnlich werden nur wegen dass alle Bilder gleich groß sind und wenn ich drüber fahre eben nochmal in groß angezeigt werden sollen. Hast du mir da vllt ein Grundconzept, was in etwas so aussieht?


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2010)

Steht dir auf dem Webserver PHP zur Verfügung?

Wenn ja, liesse sich da sicherlich was bewerkstelligen: http://tut.php-quake.net/de/variables.html

mfg Maik


----------



## Darter (13. Februar 2010)

Jap PHP steht mir zur Verfühgung, nur wie bine ich sowas in kombinaion mit einen <img> befehlen ein?


----------



## Maik (13. Februar 2010)

Ich würde das auf diese Weise umsetzen:


*style.php*:


```
<?php
header('Content-Type: text/css; charset=ISO-8859-1');

// Dimensionen für kleine Bilder
$widthSmall = '5px';
$heightSmall = '5px';

// Dimensionen für große Bilder
$widthBig = '100px';
$heightBig = '100px';
?>

.gallery li img {
width:<?php echo $widthSmall;?>;
height:<?php echo $heightSmall;?>;
}
.gallery li span img {
width:<?php echo $widthBig;?>;
height:<?php echo $heightBig;?>;
}

/* Hier folgen die weiteren CSS-Formatierungen für die Seite */
```

Aufruf der PHP-Datei im Dokument:


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.php" media="screen" />
```

Die <img>-Elemente erhalten im HTML-Code kein width- und height-Attribut mehr, sondern beziehen diese Angaben nun aus dem CSS.


Fertitsch 

mfg Maik


----------

